# Received a Schuyler ESV (with Creeds and Confessions)



## Semper Fidelis (May 10, 2014)

My wife bought me a Schuyler ESV for my birthday today. It is beautiful!

https://evangelicalbible.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=256_257


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 10, 2014)

Very nice! Can't wait until they have the Quentel available in all their translations.


----------



## Hamalas (May 10, 2014)

Looks awesome! Although it does seem strange that Dutch company wouldn't include the Three Forms of Unity...


----------



## Scott1 (May 10, 2014)

Whew! For a moment I thought this was connected with the West Coast "positive thinking" teacher.

The link shows what looks like a well made Bible. That's important, that it will last for the long haul.

Interesting- it also has several of the historic Confessions. That's not common.


----------



## bookslover (May 10, 2014)

Looks good, but that 9.5-point type is too dinky for my 61-year-old eyes! (And, at those prices listed, your wife must really love you!)


----------



## One Little Nail (May 11, 2014)

Scott1 said:


> Whew! For a moment I thought this was connected with the West Coast "positive thinking" teacher.
> 
> The link shows what looks like a well made Bible. That's important, that it will last for the long haul.
> 
> Interesting- it also has several of the historic Confessions. That's not common.



Robert Schuller oddly enough was ordained as a minister in the Reformed Church in America. 

Rich, Schuyler make some of the finest books & Bibles in the world, the thing I don't like about them is that they always seem to have a large cross emblazoned across the cover, though it seems that this particular ESV version gives you the option of choosing one without a cross, so which one did your wife purchase for you the one with or the one without?
To cross or not to cross, that is the question.


----------



## Claudiu (May 11, 2014)

Semper Fidelis said:


> My wife bought me a Schuyler ESV for my birthday today. It is beautiful!
> 
> https://evangelicalbible.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=256_257





These are beautiful bibles!


----------



## Claudiu (May 11, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Very nice! Can't wait until they have the Quentel available in all their translations.



It would be nice if they include the confessions in the upcoming Quentel ESV!


----------



## ZackF (May 11, 2014)

Very nice Bible. Happy birthday.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 13, 2014)

I got the one with the cross on it but that doesn't bug me. I had a nice calfskin ESV thinline but the print was too small. 9.5 pt font is just about right for me (provided I have my reading glasses on).

I thought it was odd that they didn't include the 3 Forms of Unity as it would be ideal for me if they had. I was pleasantly surprised that includes the Westminster Larger and Shorter catechisms as I thought it only contained the WCF. I could do without the Augsburg. Having Chalcedon and Athanasian is handy...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful! I salivated over the Imperial Blue one! You are well deserving a fine Bible such as this one! May the Lord continue to bless you and your tribe.


----------



## ZackF (May 13, 2014)

Do any of the NASBs featured at that site have the Standards in them? Not that I can afford one.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 14, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> Do any of the NASBs featured at that site have the Standards in them? Not that I can afford one.



I don't think so. I haven't kept up with Evangelical Bible lately but I think the one Rich has is the only one with the confessions. You can "Like" Evangelical Bible's FB page and interact with them there. They have polls periodically asking their customers if they would prefer confessions in upcoming Schuyler editions, etc. 

With regard to the Augsburg, they have a broader constituency than Reformed people. If I'm not mistaken it has the 39 Articles as well. Despite the name, I don't know that it is really a "Dutch company." But I did notice the omission of the Three Forms and thought it was probably a mistake. 

The forthcoming KJV Study Bible from Heritage Books is supposed to include confessions.


----------

